# allergic to scent



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

My dog has suddenly started to have an allergic reaction to something. She has been on anti histamines for a week now and her skin and eyes are calming down but I lit my scented candle this afternoon and she has flared up again.

I also hoovered with a bag freshener in my hoover.

Can dogs be allergic to smells in the air. The candle is a new fragrance and is strong. The start of her itching and eyes swelling does seem to coincide with when I bought it


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just like us they can be allergic to anything. Including smells. 

So, ditch the candle and ditch the airfreshner in the hoover bag. If your dog is ok with lavender you could always put a cotton ball with a few drops of lavender oil in it if you want to have some scent when you hoover.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

I changed the hoover bag earlier so will hoover tomorrow and see what happens, then light the candle in a few days and see what happens.

She was fine with the fragrance I had before so will have to go back to vanilla instead of cherry!!!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes very much so. I remember a big article in the daily newspapers several years ago about carpet fresheners affecting dogs. I think is was 'Shake and Vac'.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh I once saw a dog who had an allergic reaction to one of them plug in air freshners. Almost her entire face became bloody and scabby, it was terrible, it was hard to even look at the pictures of the poor dog.

She did make a full recovery and was fine, but you just wouldn't think a simple air freshener would cause such a terrible reaction.

I'm not sure if she was allergic to one smell, as the owner had had others with no problems. She ditched them all after this though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> I'm not sure if she was allergic to one smell, as the owner had had others with no problems. She ditched them all after this though.


I think it is this particular candle as I have been using yankee candles for yonks but this one is a new fragrance which I haven't had before.

I don't use shake and vac as she has got itchy before when I used it but this hoover bag freshener is a shake and vac one so possibly it could be the scent of it rather then her coming into contact with the actual powder


----------

